# That Wedding.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Innit marvellous. As if it's not enough that it's going to be shown on BBC for FIVE HOURS next sat, several friends who complained bitterly about the size of our TV bought 3 years ago was too large and dominates the room "Ugly great thing" was heard. 
All now want to come and gawk and probably get fed and 'watered' in front of our TV for the ceremony.

I wasn't going to bother and pick up edited highlights later on the news. Any news.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Apparently the Scots are not happy because there will be no huge open air screens installed North of the Border to watch the proceedings.


I didn't know they cared. :grin2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ray

Can I suggest that you either have “a previous engagement” so will not be at home OR state you are having a party and each attendee will be expected to bring food/beer/wine as an “admission fee”

No beer, no looky at telly!!!

Andy

I shall be in southern France so will miss it all, oh shame (not)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll be washing my hair.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I will watch it next weekend at Newbury, big screen, bring it on.

Yours faithfully a royalist


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I just saw something that said coverage is starting Thursday.????

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

raynipper said:


> I just saw something that said coverage is starting Thursday.????
> 
> Ray.


Oh well I will just have to watch it in +1


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Record it Barry and you can freeze frame on the gooey bits...……….0

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I'll be washing my hair.


If it's going to take five hours you must have a LOT of hair :surprise:

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

erneboy said:


> I'll be washing my hair.


Have you got hair?

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not a royalist 

But I’ll prob watch some of it

They are a nice couple 

And I wish them well

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Plenty as Andy surmises Sandra.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Whoa, get you 

So plenty of hair 

Is it on your head ? :grin2:

I’m building up an identikit babe>

Sandra


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

It'll be on in our house, and if the neighbours wish to join us, that's fine too.

There is so much bad news, that good news is something to celebrate. It's also an excuse to have a sherbet in the daytime, and not get a rollicking. 

.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Alberts hair is longish
Only because I haven’t got round to cutting it

I harbour this secret , last of the Mohicans, Danial day Lewis ,with long flowing hair , oh boy 

So maybe if I ignore his belly, the fact his hair won’t really flow 

So what, I can dream can’t I :grin2:

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mainly nasal, but I wax the ends. Very fetching.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok I’ve got waxed nostril hair 

Bald head unless otherwise informed

Your looking.....well a bit strange my earneyboy :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hairy bum and all.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not going there

To much information

Unless you can assure me that your bum hair is long enough to comb over your head

Otherwise bald with waxed nasel hair

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My friend Everard plaits my bum hair for me. We keep the bits that fall out and use it form making up underwear following the famous recipe.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just stick it on your head 

You know it makes sense 

Sandra


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

A complete irrelevance, like a trashy celeb wedding. I will be in a pub watching the Hoops


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The day before will be our 40th WA, just thought I'd mention it :laugh:
No your not invited as there will be no *do*.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

NO DO Jan.???? I would never be able to get away with that.
I get terribly anxious when a 'do' is planned and can't wait until it's over.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hope you have some sort of celebration Jan. Even if it is just the two of you. It is an achievement these days.


I shall watch the wedding. I love an occasion. My dad was a royalist and took me, when I was about 7, to see Princess Margaret and Anthony Armstrong Jones sail down the River Thames on the way to their honeymoon. We didn't have a car and so I sat on the carrier of his moped. My legs got tired dangling, as there was not footrest on his single seat moped. I tried to find somewhere to rest them and my heel went in the spokes as we rode along!


These days this would have resulted in an ambulance being called but not then. He wrapped his hanky around it, put me back on the moped (!) and took me to the GP. The GP took one look, put a pressure bandage on, and told my dad to take me straight to A&E. Still no ambulance was called. My dad put me back on the moped, took me home (hiding my mashed up shoe from my mum), put me in our old push chair, pushed me to the bus stop about a mile away, and we travelled by bus to A&E. Once there they decided my foot was in danger and so admitted me.
Funnily enough, there was no waiting in A&E.


Turned out that Anthony A-J was not the love of Margaret's life anyway


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I wonder just how much money Margaret cost the tax payer with her extravagant lifestyle?

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, Ray, her and one or two others. The Queen is noted to be quite frugal in her living costs. No escaping that it all costs a huge amount of money but at least nice to know that her and Philip try to keep things reasonable. I think Charles will be the same if he ever takes over.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll be watching, but recorded to FF through the boring bits, I think they'll make a fine couple, and I wish them a long and happy marriage.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

High time the monarchy was privatised, those who want them should pay ... 

Liz quite frugal? yeah right, unless one compares to any ordinary pensioner ... 

as for Chuck and the former Mrs PB ... if they had any decency they'd beggar off to one of the colonies á la Mrs Simpson and ex king wotsizname.

Watch out for a hike in the Civil list when the latest two start breeding...

I do hope the two prinnies don't follow in father's footsteps (!)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not keen then Graham.

There as a TV program which looked at how much they cost us to run, might buy you a good night out, I'd rather have them TBH.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

And how much do they bring into the economy in terms of tourism, trade from foreign visits etc not to mention the good work the young Royals do and people like Princess Anne who has worked tirelessly for years with very little recognition on all sorts of projects around the country.

They reckon the Royal wedding will cost £30 million or something like that but based on estimates of the last one will bring in around £80 million to the economy.

Whether you like them or approve of them or not they are the envy of the world our Royal family and as the UK disappears up its own backside its probably best we hang onto something the world admires us for.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Her Mag will likely pop her clogs soon and then see what the meeja does with that, this is just a rehearsal.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Personally I think in the present economic climate with millions of children in poverty to spend £100,000 on a dress , which will only be worn once, is totally immoral.
I wonder if James will attend?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't know much about it, but I think its supposed to be a fun day for everyone so James may well turn up, thing is which one?


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not keen then Graham.


Keen on privatising them so that the royal sycophants can have ownership ...0


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello, my names Julian and this is my friend Sandy, 

Oooh ‘Ello Can I do you now Mr ‘Horne??

I am sure many will recall the above catchphrase, no prizes for ANY answer I am afraid.

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As I’ve said

I’m not a royalist

As distinct from being British

But some will think the vast amount of money spent is fine

I don’t 

But what I think isn’t going to matter 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh Gawd it gets worse.
I was just indifferent to the antics of the Royals but apart from a hoard of 'luvies' turning up on Sat to watch the proceedings on my big TV, someone who shall be nameless has now decked the house in bleedin flags. Normally they are stuck up early June to commemorate D-Day and a birthday but looks like this year they will be up for over TWO MONTHS.????

Grumpy Ray.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Show some affinity with your host country Ray ...

Build a guillotine


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ray, stop whinging and get with it or you will be having a very miserable time over the weekend, it's only a wedding, even you had one of those I assume, they are just better known, and have more dosh, on Saturday night they will no doubt do what you did, but they will be no more married than anyone else.

I shall look forward to speeding through all the twaddle associated with famous peeps, and keep my eyes open for the Markle woman who is quite easy on the eyes.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh dear, now the bride's father has thrown a spanner in the works


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I feel I gotta bring an alternative view to the table Kev. All these rose coloured spectacles about marriage need cleaning. After all look at all the past Royal marriages and how they have ended up.
But I guess I'm a lone voice in a sea of euphoria. At least I expect William and Harry to last longer than most as they had a hand in the choices.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> .............. on Saturday night they will no doubt do what you did, ...............


Fall asleep in a drunken stupor?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I feel I gotta bring an alternative view to the table Kev. All these rose coloured spectacles about marriage need cleaning. After all look at all the past Royal marriages and how they have ended up.
> But I guess I'm a lone voice in a sea of euphoria. At least I expect William and Harry to last longer than most as they had a hand in the choices.
> 
> Ray.


Yes, but what aboùt the bride she is marrying into a right weirded family? Germaine Greer reckons the bride will be off in no time.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Fall asleep in a drunken stupor?


More common than you would think actually. You wont believe this but I drove away sober after my wedding day to a secret location in the Lake District.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> More common than you would think actually. You wont believe this but I drove away sober after my wedding day to a secret location in the Lake District.


On your own!?:surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I feel I gotta bring an alternative view to the table Kev. All these rose coloured spectacles about marriage need cleaning. After all look at all the past Royal marriages and how they have ended up.
> But I guess I'm a lone voice in a sea of euphoria. At least I expect William and Harry to last longer than most as they had a hand in the choices.
> 
> Ray.


Twice divorced Ray, so know the drill.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I confuse most people when I introduce my wife as the FIRST Mrs Plodd, you can see the cogs whirring as they try and figure it out !!

I have to say that after the utter debacles involving Charles and Andrew I really do hope that things work out well for both William and Harry’s marriages, having Charlie boy as a parent must be a huge handicap. Personally I think he will make an awful King because, unlike his mother, he can’t keep his trap shut or his opinions to himself, plus he clearly doesn’t have a clue about the “real” world, only his version of La La Land. He may well cause the country to decide that changing to a Republic is the way forward.

In the meantime Ray, grab a decent bottle of what you enjoy, stock up on some nibbles and watch a few “manly” DVD’s (No Barry, not THAT sort, ones about engineering, machines and other proper man stuff) 

Andy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep

It doesn’t always last, I have two divorced, one it definately was not her fault , he found his soul mate in another, fuelled me thinks with the drugs of the the wealthy ‘man about town” , turns out to have been a sole mate , fishy, good when fresh , but goes off quickly . After what he put her through she wouldn’t have him back 

The other well I guess it’s a bit of both , but I think more blame rest with my son in the final scenario 

But we have our adopted grandchild, our soon to be ex daughter in law and we will continue to support them both with our grandchild who has special needs

For us divorce would not have been an option, and we’ve had our moments , whether those moments would have lead to divorce I have no idea, but 6 kids to support concentrates the mind on survival 

The marriages on the whole haven’t cost us that much , as far as I’m concerned if two people live together as man and wife it is akin to marriage and no way will we be giving them away to each other 

We always made a financial contribution , but they arranged it 

It’s the way of the world , their choice 

And as in everything, I respect their choice , but it doesn’t mean it’s mine 

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Yep two divorces myself but been with Michelle for seventeen years today and couldn't understand why she was so grumpy today........I didn't look at the calendar, oops!:surprise:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No. 3 coming up GG.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No
A bunch of roses a bottle of wine 
A mummer ofwhat

An early night

All from memory you understand 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> No
> A bunch of roses a bottle of wine
> *A mummer ofwhat*
> 
> ...


The rest I know, but whats (a mummer ofwhat). sounds interesting :smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A well that you need to guess 

Sandra


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> No. 3 coming up GG.
> 
> Ray.


We had an argument about which bin to put out for recycling today, it turns Michelle had her dates wrong so our anniversary isn't until next week, talking to me now but no apology for why she was grumpy, as if it didn't happen.0.......at least I had a reminder.


----------



## steviegtr (May 2, 2018)

Tell em it,s in 3D & you only have one pair of glasses.


----------

